# If you need electrical work done call Ridgetop



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Folks this is a genuine unsolicited endorsement. Ridgetop came over yesterday and we worked together on wiring a goodly portion of my unfinished basement. I can't say enough good about this wonderful man. Extremely skilled, a great guy to have around and an all around awesome guy. He's going to be here any minute to do the last finishing touches before the inspector comes later this morning. If you need any electrical work done of any kind I can't recommend enough that you call Ridgetop!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words.
It was nice to get to know you.
I've really met some great people on these forums over the years.


----------

